# Pythagoreische Tripel berechnen



## canyakan95 (22. Apr 2015)

Hallo
meine aufgabe ist es: Erstellt ein Programm mit einer Funktion, welche drei Parameter a,b und c erhält und
die Anzahl der Pythagoreischen Tripel a² + b² = c² , für Werte von a,b und c zwischen
1 und den übergebenen Parametern, berechnet und ausgibt. Die Funktion soll also mit
einem Aufruf von a = 5, b = 5, c = 10 ausgeben:
"Mit den maximalen Werten für a=5, b=5 und c=10 existieren 2 Pythagoreische
Tripel."
• Implementiert folgende Funktion:
void p y t r i p e l ( i n t a , i n t b , i n t c )

..wisst ihr vllt wie ich das programmieren kann.mit einer for schleife kann ich das ja nicht durchlaufen..was anderes fällt mir dazu nicht ein ..Für ansätze wäre ich sehr glücklich..

Mfg


----------



## Flown (22. Apr 2015)

[OT]Bitte das Thema nur einmal öffnen[/OT]


----------



## nvidia (22. Apr 2015)

canyakan95 hat gesagt.:


> [...]
> [...]mit einer for schleife kann ich das ja nicht durchlaufen [...] Für ansätze wäre ich sehr glücklich [...]



Doch du kannst es mit einer for-Schleife lösen, du könntest aber auch mehrere verwenden oder du löst es mit Java-8 Streams.


----------

